# OS X on Dell Xps IntelQ6600



## mcw92 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey i have a dell xps 420 that i was wondering if i could install apple's 'OS X' on it. here are the specs:


Dell XPS 420


Vista Home Premium with SP1 32BIT
Intel Quad Core Q6600
4GB Installed Ram
2x 250GB Hard Drives
Nvidia 8800GT 512MB
PBDS DVD+-RW DH-16W1S


Samsung Stncmaster 19"
 Thats it. thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No. Mac OS can only be installed on Macs.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please continue here - i have closed your other duplicated threads 
i also noved one of the reples to here - it appeared as I closed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As stated above, it's against the EULA for Mac to be installed on anything other than a MAC. 


Closing thread.


----------

